# Georgia Game Check results



## C.Killmaster

https://gamecheckresults.gooutdoorsgeorgia.com/


----------



## PappyHoel

Thank you for all you do CK. This is awesome!  


There were 10 deer reported killed in lumpkin county yesterday.  4 bucks and 6 does.

I didn't realize we would get up to the minute tallies.


----------



## Etoncathunter

Wow, results that quick? That is cool.


----------



## C.Killmaster

PappyHoel said:


> Thank you for all you do CK. This is awesome!
> 
> 
> There were 10 deer reported killed in lumpkin county yesterday.  4 bucks and 6 does.
> 
> I didn't realize we would get up to the minute tallies.



Yep, they show up as soon as they are reported.


----------



## Atlanta Dawg

Talbot County with 2 firearms harvests recorded + 1 muzzle loader ?  Is there a special season of some sort there ?


----------



## PappyHoel

Atlanta Dawg said:


> Talbot County with 2 firearms harvests recorded + 1 muzzle loader ?  Is there a special season of some sort there ?



I bet whoever reported it made a mistake.


----------



## spencer12

I like this information, and I really hope the majority follow through with reporting.  I know I will be.  

Question, when I view the harvest map I see deer have been killed in my county, however when I search by county there are none recorded.  Am I doing something wrong, or is that data just not recorded yet?


----------



## chris41081

Very cool. Thanks


----------



## Joe Brandon

Thanks as always! You are a true bridge to any misconception and it is appreciated! App is easy to use and I like that the results are immediate.


----------



## Katalee

Thanks, a voice of reason in the middle of the storm.


----------



## tree cutter 08

Pretty neat any chance bear harvest are reported to view also?


----------



## Assassin Shooter

Awesome information. The map is quite telling. If I am visualizing correctly there is a relationship between the interstate system and reported kill rates. Hunters like easy access to their spots....?


----------



## GA DAWG

PappyHoel said:


> Thank you for all you do CK. This is awesome!
> 
> 
> There were 10 deer reported killed in lumpkin county yesterday.  4 bucks and 6 does.
> 
> I didn't realize we would get up to the minute tallies.



Ain't no use for you to go now. That's all of em. Plus I'd like to know when bears gonna be on the tele check thing or is it?


----------



## Buckshot88

This. Is. Awesome. They should make this a sticky.


----------



## Etoncathunter

GA DAWG said:


> Ain't no use for you to go now. That's all of em. *Plus I'd like to know when bears gonna be on the tele check thing or is it?*



If I had to guess, bear will never be on the tele check because the requirement to be physically tagged, but some sort of almost real-time updates like this would be great.


----------



## Mako22

The end result of this data being public will be more hunting pressure and higher lease prices in the counties that report more deer kills.  In a few short years folks will be on GON crying about how they got priced out of their lease by Florida hunters. Go ahead and slam me but I'm right and soon you will all know it.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Looks good & helpful. 

Nice map results.  

For "deer harvest results by county" & selecting "All Counties", the response only shows counties starting with the letters A, B, C, D, but not the rest of them.


----------



## GRT24

BornToHuntAndFish said:


> Looks good & helpful.
> 
> Nice map results.
> 
> For "deer harvest results by county" & selecting "All Counties", the response only shows counties starting with the letters A, B, C, D, but not the rest of them.
> 
> 
> 
> That's it will show me I can't get any scroll past the begining of D


----------



## Etoncathunter

It may be limited to number of responses per page. They just forgot to include the "next page" button.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

I noticed on "Deer Harvest Results by WMA" a discrepancy on the "Private Land" line item at top of list showing right now Male = 678 & Female = 276, but % Male = 28.93% & % Female = 71.07%.


----------



## smokeeater465

As of today it is pretty clear that the interstate is killing and reporting its deer harvest. Lol. Good info


----------



## PappyHoel

GA DAWG said:


> Ain't no use for you to go now. That's all of em. Plus I'd like to know when bears gonna be on the tele check thing or is it?



It's up to 15 deer now.  That's way to many already.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

PappyHoel said:


> It's up to 15 deer now.  That's way to many already.



Maybe when there is too many deer killed in a county, it could get closed to deer hunting & that county on the map may turn red or some other bright color.


----------



## Possum

A few bugs to work out. Says more bucks than does killed private land but percentage shows more does than bucks. But really cool to see the stats. This data will be useful in timing rut too.


----------



## KKrueger

"total deers reported" Nice.


----------



## Throwback

BornToHuntAndFish said:


> Maybe when there is too many deer killed in a county, it could get closed to deer hunting & that county on the map may turn red or some other bright color.




Tell me how the "too many deer killed" part is figured?


----------



## GA DAWG

PappyHoel said:


> It's up to 15 deer now.  That's way to many already.


They must have a honey hole. I saw the one male killed on DF. Monster.


----------



## PappyHoel

BornToHuntAndFish said:


> Maybe when there is too many deer killed in a county, it could get closed to deer hunting & that county on the map may turn red or some other bright color.



You're joking but I like the idea.


----------



## buckmanmike

I dont think its the interstates that effect the harvest. I think its the river flows.


----------



## biggdogg

Woodsman69 said:


> The end result of this data being public will be more hunting pressure and higher lease prices in the counties that report more deer kills.  In a few short years folks will be on GON crying about how they got priced out of their lease by Florida hunters. Go ahead and slam me but I'm right and soon you will all know it.



Sky is falling... better get a hard hat...


----------



## marknga

Pretty cool info.
If everyone will report their kills.
Kind of like pad locks ... only keeping honest people honest.


----------



## ALB

This is an Awesome tool! Hope all hunters hunt by the law and enter this info. This will provide us with valuable information. Interesting to see some kills by guns!! Two in my County (Forsyth)


----------



## turkeyhunter835

Dangggg hall county is leading with kills... Stay ouy of my honey hole lol


----------



## mudracing101

Only 3 killed in Berrien county... ha you know them rednecks aint gonna report their deers!!











Just kidding redneck Berrien county guys.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

PappyHoel said:


> You're joking but I like the idea.



Yes Sir, just following GA DAWG's lead joking at you, but also added a bit more to the overall discussions.  




Good quick response in correcting the Deer Harvest Results by County spreadsheet report to now allows us to see all counties in the state. 

Also as I mentioned earlier too, the Deer Harvest by WMA spreadsheet report is now corrected, which includes Private Land on the 1st line. 

Good work.  Thanks for the quick corrections.


----------



## PappyHoel

21 deer killed in Lumpkin county is disturbing.  At that rate we will be shot out before muzzle loader season.  I don't think people realize the deer population is maybe at best 15 deer per square mile.  

I don't like knowing now.  Kidding...


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

*Georgia Deer Harvest Update - 2016 September 12th*

Here's some sample Georgia deer harvest reports & map from today after lunch . . . 



https://gamecheckresults.gooutdoorsgeorgia.com/

*Georgia Deer Harvest Results*


----------



## elfiii

Outstanding stuff Charlie. Job well done!


----------



## Mako22

PappyHoel said:


> 21 deer killed in Lumpkin county is disturbing.  At that rate we will be shot out before muzzle loader season.  I don't think people realize the deer population is maybe at best 15 deer per square mile.
> 
> I don't like knowing now.  Kidding...



You are joking but in a few weeks people on this forum will be posting the same kind of thing. This data is a horrible idea!


----------



## Throwback

PappyHoel said:


> 21 deer killed in Lumpkin county is disturbing.  At that rate we will be shot out before muzzle loader season.  I don't think people realize the deer population is maybe at best 15 deer per square mile.
> 
> I don't like knowing now.  Kidding...



15 deer per square mile times 283 square miles equals 4,245 total deer in the county.


----------



## Kris87

My GON challenge team shot a quarter of all the deer on the harvest record for Clarke county off of one farm.  In one night!!!


----------



## Bullhound

Have to use your mouse to scroll the page.



BornToHuntAndFish said:


> Looks good & helpful.
> 
> Nice map results.
> 
> For "deer harvest results by county" & selecting "All Counties", the response only shows counties starting with the letters A, B, C, D, but not the rest of them.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 883906


----------



## spencer12

Kris87 said:


> My GON challenge team shot a quarter of all the deer on the harvest record for Clarke county off of one farm.  In one night!!!




 Nice!


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Bullhound said:


> Have to use your mouse to scroll the page.



It's not rocket science.  

As was posted early afternoon yesterday during lunchtime, me & a few others posted experiencing the same problem after scrolling or paging down to the bottom of the alphabetized spreadsheet report at the end of the web page where it only ended in counties starting with the letter "D", but today the problem is corrected as you can see. 

Glad we have experts around here to point out the obvious.


----------



## Bullhound

Didn't see where someone already answered...I apologize.  I wasn't trying to be smart...just figured it out myself.  There isn't a scroll bar on the side of the graph and I just happened to spin my scroll wheel on my mouse and saw it moved.  Just trying to pass along info!



BornToHuntAndFish said:


> It's not rocket science.
> 
> As was posted early afternoon yesterday during lunchtime, me & a few others posted experiencing the same problem after scrolling or paging down to the bottom of the alphabetized spreadsheet report at the end of the web page where it only ended in counties starting with the letter "D", but today the problem is corrected as you can see.
> 
> Glad we have experts around here to point out the obvious.


----------



## PappyHoel

Throwback said:


> 15 deer per square mile times 283 square miles equals 4,245 total deer in the county.



I'm going to do the math now   deer per day to get to that total.  

If we can kill 35.5 deer per day till January 8th we will kill them all.


----------



## kmckinnie

PappyHoel said:


> I'm going to do the math now   deer per day to get to that total.
> 
> If we can kill 35.5 deer per day till January 8th we will kill them all.



And they say I'm a trip.


----------



## ppdaazn

since we are reporting. do we still have to tag it on paper? or the confirmation code is good enough of a tagging?


----------



## cowhornedspike

ppdaazn said:


> since we are reporting. do we still have to tag it on paper? or the confirmation code is good enough of a tagging?



My understanding is the info on your phone is adequate however it is probably a good idea to have a paper copy as a back-up...but not required.


----------



## BassHunter25

Very Cool Info, while I know not all deer will be reported, I suppose we will finally see some real numbers and facts.  

Also,
I see where there are some firearm and muzzloader kills.  Were those quota hunts? someone made a mistake? Or am I missing something, because it was strange that someone shot a muzzleloader pretty close to me on the neighboring property at 8am Saturday morning.  I thought it was odd that if you were gonna hunt with a firearm why not just use a rifle?  Maybe they were a felon and figured they would keep the tickets to a minimum?


----------



## kmckinnie

cowhornedspike said:


> My understanding is the info on your phone is adequate however it is probably a good idea to have a paper copy as a back-up...but not required.



I would have a paper trail. Save time with a DNR officer jf u get checked.


----------



## Lakrymator

I saw my county (Forsyth) already had 20, but then I looked at Hall county.  After opening weekend there's already 41 

I think I'm better off not looking at this.


----------



## bullhorn1

.
Yesterday at 8:02am · 
Opening day Dawson Forest!
Bobby Brooks's photo.


----------



## bullhorn1

Facebook bobby brooks for kill at Dawson forest on opening day,very nice mountain buck and a very experienced bow hunter and a good friend.You can bet his next one will be bigger


----------



## cowhornedspike

bullhorn1 said:


> .
> Yesterday at 8:02am ·
> Opening day Dawson Forest!
> Bobby Brooks's photo.





bullhorn1 said:


> Facebook bobby brooks for kill at Dawson forest on opening day,very nice mountain buck and a very experienced bow hunter and a good friend.You can bet his next one will be bigger



????????


----------



## Twiggbuster

Lot more action than the turkey reports this past spring


----------



## C.Killmaster

Twiggbuster said:


> Lot more action than the turkey reports this past spring



There are a whole bunch more deer hunters than turkey hunters.


----------



## alligood729

C.Killmaster said:


> There are a whole bunch more deer hunters than turkey hunters.



Charlie, I'm still not showing any report from Clarke county, and I know for certain 3 does were killed there Sunday afternoon. I rechecked my report to make sure I didn't report the wrong county by mistake, but it's right. Any ideas why it's not showing?

Never mind, there's something showing when you ask for all counties, but when you isolate Clarke, nothing shows. That's odd, unless I'm missing something.


----------



## C.Killmaster

alligood729 said:


> Charlie, I'm still not showing any report from Clarke county, and I know for certain 3 does were killed there Sunday afternoon. I rechecked my report to make sure I didn't report the wrong county by mistake, but it's right. Any ideas why it's not showing?
> 
> Never mind, there's something showing when you ask for all counties, but when you isolate Clarke, nothing shows. That's odd, unless I'm missing something.



Thanks for catching that, I'll report the error to the webmaster.


----------



## PappyHoel

C.Killmaster said:


> Thanks for catching that, I'll report the error to the webmaster.



There's a few other counties that are showing the same bug.  Full list results but individual results show none.


----------



## C.Killmaster

PappyHoel said:


> There's a few other counties that are showing the same bug.  Full list results but individual results show none.



Bug fixed


----------



## Possum

bullhorn1 said:


> Facebook bobby brooks for kill at Dawson forest on opening day,very nice mountain buck and a very experienced bow hunter and a good friend.You can bet his next one will be bigger



Lol, not sure why you posted here but tell ol Bobby congrats


----------



## turkeyhunter835

Now up in the 50s

And all u ppl pay high $$$ for these clubs when i get to hunt in my back yard lol


----------



## kmckinnie

I love this system.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

C.Killmaster said:


> Bug fixed



Way to go again, CK, as usual!


----------



## cowhornedspike

kmckinnie said:


> I love this system.



x2...partially because it clearly makes one DNR hating member on here very unhappy


----------



## BassHunter25

As of right now if my math is correct there has been almost 309 deer killed per day since bow season has opened. We still have 108 days left to hunt. If it remained at this rate the the numbers would be 37,079. But of course we know the large numbers haven't even started yet. It will be interesting to finally see some real numbers and know that those will be low compared to the actual number when adding in poached and vehicle kills. 
But 309 deer a day seems pretty high for the first two weeks of bow season imo.


----------



## humdandy

C.Killmaster said:


> Thanks for catching that, I'll report the error to the webmaster.



Hown about fixing the intervals on the key for the map.  The numbers should not overlap.


----------



## Milkman

If I am looking at the chart correctly as of a few minutes ago there have been 7213 archery killed reported. But zero firearm kills have been reported yet, private land or WMA right?


----------



## Sugar Plum

Will this show the numbers from the ladies only/honorary hunt this weekend? I'm interested in finding out what the end result is. It's worse than a packed quota hunt out here!


----------



## Atlanta Dawg

Text To Telephone # Issue.....I called one in on Saturday-went fine-except.....when it got to the point where it asked if you would like a text sent to the phone number you called in from-I said yes---then the computerized voice read off a number that wasn't even close-I had it repeat 3 times-then it asked if I would like it sent to a different number-I entered my cell phone number-which is the number I called in from-then got the text....I have no idea where the confirmation number would have been sent had I not had the presence of mind to submit my own number......


----------



## C.Killmaster

Atlanta Dawg said:


> Text To Telephone # Issue.....I called one in on Saturday-went fine-except.....when it got to the point where it asked if you would like a text sent to the phone number you called in from-I said yes---then the computerized voice read off a number that wasn't even close-I had it repeat 3 times-then it asked if I would like it sent to a different number-I entered my cell phone number-which is the number I called in from-then got the text....I have no idea where the confirmation number would have been sent had I not had the presence of mind to submit my own number......



It just stays in your account.  You can call back anytime to retrieve the number at a later date if you need to access it again, or you can log into your account and see it.  Also, if you reprint your harvest record it will have it on there automatically.


----------



## C.Killmaster

Sugar Plum said:


> Will this show the numbers from the ladies only/honorary hunt this weekend? I'm interested in finding out what the end result is. It's worse than a packed quota hunt out here!



It will, but for the time being it only shows a total harvest for each WMA with each subsequent hunt being added to the previous hunts.  It will probably be next year before it's broken down by hunt.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Good to see the problem finally fixed today with the 1st day muzzleloader harvests along with firearms now showing up in the game check results reports.


----------



## Milkman

BornToHuntAndFish said:


> Good to see the problem finally fixed today with the 1st day muzzleloader harvests along with firearms now showing up in the game check results reports.



Yep,,  Looks like some GA counties are kinda weak on the youth hunters with zero showing on the firearm column.


----------



## sorrydog

What number do U call?


----------



## Milkman

sorrydog said:


> What number do U call?



The number showing on the printed harvest record is 800-366-2661


----------



## Mark R

Alapaha WMA shows a gun kill and has had no dates open for gun hunts . somebody cheatin


----------



## Atlanta Dawg

Milkman said:


> The number showing on the printed harvest record is 800-366-2661




Maybe next go around the 800 number could be printed in bolder letters and a dark color...........It is difficult to read.....at least it was for me..............!!!!


----------



## elfiii

Are there any deer left in Hancock Co?


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

elfiii said:


> Are there any deer left in Hancock Co?



Any left in Burke County?


----------



## mattuga

BornToHuntAndFish said:


> Any left in Burke County?



Yes, I saw 32 deer in 4 sits this weekend on a high deer pop piece of property but I didn't know the County had #'s killed like that.  The only 2 mature sized deer I saw both skirted the food plots to a T.  Me thinks some areas of the state will have less reporting due to a general mindset against this sort of thing and these areas tend to have a lot of deer.


----------



## chase870

The app a esses all your cell data off your phone as well so it should have a idea off all your info pics with locations and all text and on and on and on


----------



## hobbs27

elfiii said:


> Are there any deer left in Hancock Co?



It depends on where in Hancock you are. Some clubs are managing well, some are not. There's a huge and very noticeable decline in population since it went to a quality buck county allowing doe day every day.

I have one club beside me that shoots every doe they see, and one on the other side that shoot every buck with 4points on one side. 

In four years of leasing my property I let my daughter take one doe,  I took one buck with bow and a friend took one buck..so.e days I never see a deer.


----------



## hobbs27

I like the new system. All that is lacking is public record of who is tagging the deer.

If I suspect someone is taking deer without tagging , I would like to look them up to see what they have tagged.

 Help us help you.


----------



## Matt.M

Anyone having a tough time entering the dates for your birthday or the date you shot your deer?  On my Droid and a buddy's, it's a big ordeal to get the dates in there.  It's the 3rd entry being a pain, month is find but the day is causing the problem.


----------



## RONALDPAUL324

Anyone else see gun kills on archery only WMA? I see several different ones.  I wonder will these be followed up on?


----------



## justus3131

*Harvest information*

How do you retrieve information on site to determine reported deer harvest dates ?


----------



## old florida gator

how many hunters did not report their kill , how could dnr know.


----------



## GeorgiaGlockMan

Matt.M said:


> Anyone having a tough time entering the dates for your birthday or the date you shot your deer?  On my Droid and a buddy's, it's a big ordeal to get the dates in there.  It's the 3rd entry being a pain, month is find but the day is causing the problem.



The phone in system has some obvious issues.

It took me 2 calls and 4 trys to enter the info.

I have a droid as well and thought my phone was glitching out.


----------



## Buzz

So now that we've had nearly a season in the books - I'm curious what the thoughts are on the harvest?

Having looked on the site and pulled the previous years harvests we had 386k deer killed in 2012, 453k in 2013, 412k in 2014, and 363k in 2015.    Right now according to the deer map - as of 12/8 there have been 139,688 deer harvested.   

There is a month left of the season but I'd have to think the last month would by far be the slowest month.   Do we think compliance is relatively low for the first year or do we think the harvest is down significantly from years past?


----------



## Milkman

Charlie,


Why have those doing data entry not entered all kills on all public areas yet?    For instance there are only 5 deer total entered from Hard Labor creek State Park.  

Information posted here stated many more than that.


----------



## hullender

is there a way to see how many bucks were took by date in a county. that would be good info for vacation days next year.


----------



## ProAngler

Buzz said:


> So now that we've had nearly a season in the books - I'm curious what the thoughts are on the harvest?
> 
> Having looked on the site and pulled the previous years harvests we had 386k deer killed in 2012, 453k in 2013, 412k in 2014, and 363k in 2015.    Right now according to the deer map - as of 12/8 there have been 139,688 deer harvested.
> 
> There is a month left of the season but I'd have to think the last month would by far be the slowest month.   Do we think compliance is relatively low for the first year or do we think the harvest is down significantly from years past?



I was just looking at this myself and wondering what was up? I think it has to be a compliance issue. A lot of hunters in my club had never even heard of the new system. The ones I told about it just acted annoyed they had to register them this way, and I'm guessing never did it. Drives me crazy when people act like ignorance is a legit reason not to follow new hunting refs. Like they expect a game warden to come knock on everyone's door explaining the system otherwise it's the DNR fault for not letting them know.


----------



## C.Killmaster

Milkman said:


> Charlie,
> 
> 
> Why have those doing data entry not entered all kills on all public areas yet?    For instance there are only 5 deer total entered from Hard Labor creek State Park.
> 
> Information posted here stated many more than that.



Deer from check-in hunts aren't supposed to be entered into Game Check.


----------



## Buzz

ProAngler said:


> I was just looking at this myself and wondering what was up? I think it has to be a compliance issue. A lot of hunters in my club had never even heard of the new system. The ones I told about it just acted annoyed they had to register them this way, and I'm guessing never did it. Drives me crazy when people act like ignorance is a legit reason not to follow new hunting refs. Like they expect a game warden to come knock on everyone's door explaining the system otherwise it's the DNR fault for not letting them know.



Interesting - none of the coolers in our area will take the deer without the game check number so some of the "holdouts" learned to become compliant very quick.


I'm glad we have this system now, I've been hoping we could get this kind of county / granular data for years and years.


----------



## ProAngler

Buzz said:


> I'm glad we have this system now, I've been hoping we could get this kind of county / granular data for years and years.



I agree assuming it is accurate. When I first heard about I was very excited. I'm just concerned about the numbers. Being so low on the new system compared to the old.


----------



## cowhornedspike

ProAngler said:


> I agree assuming it is accurate. When I first heard about I was very excited. I'm just concerned about the numbers. Being so low on the new system compared to the old.



I don't think they expected full or even 50% participation the first few years.  I believe I remember reading where it took about 5 years for other states that use this system to get to the desired participation level and then it will never be 100%...my bet is around 80 is as good as it will ever be.  But that's a BUNCH more data than we have ever had available before!


----------



## Milkman

C.Killmaster said:


> Deer from check-in hunts aren't supposed to be entered into Game Check.



Will they be shown in the final tally?


----------



## ProAngler

cowhornedspike said:


> I don't think they expected full or even 50% participation the first few years.  I believe I remember reading where it took about 5 years for other states that use this system to get to the desired participation level and then it will never be 100%...my bet is around 80 is as good as it will ever be.  But that's a BUNCH more data than we have ever had available before!



Great perspective. Thanks! This makes a lot of sense


----------



## C.Killmaster

Milkman said:


> Will they be shown in the final tally?



We're still not sure how best to present data from check-in hunts.  They are still being entered into the online deer database, but all the sign-in data is going to Game Check.  I'm just not sure if we'll pull the sign-in data back into the deer database or if we'll add a new function to Game Check to present the data we collect on check-in hunts.


----------



## T.P.

Snikies! 161k+ deer killed! Dang coyotes!


----------



## Dustin

T.P. said:


> Snikies! 161k+ deer killed! Dang coyotes!



172K now... it'll be "coyotes" or "lack of participation" lol


----------



## cowhornedspike

Dustin said:


> 172K now... it'll be "coyotes" or "lack of participation" lol



Yep I'm sure it will be due to lack of participation just as expected...so exactly what is your solution to that?


----------



## Dustin

cowhornedspike said:


> Yep I'm sure it will be due to lack of participation just as expected...so exactly what is your solution to that?



Going by previous estimates that would mean around 200k plus deer killed illegally by not checking them, seems like a good time to go around and do random checks on about anybody since over 50% of hunters broke the law, start writing tickets, lather, rinse, repeat.

200k plus tickets at a modest $50 a pop may be enough money for DNR to actually manage some of the WMA's.


----------



## Throwback

Dustin said:


> Going by previous estimates that would mean around 200k plus deer killed illegally by not checking them, seems like a good time to go around and do random checks on about anybody since over 50% of hunters broke the law, start writing tickets, lather, rinse, repeat.
> 
> 200k plus tickets at a modest $50 a pop may be enough money for DNR to actually manage some of the WMA's.



Dnr don't get ticket money.


----------



## Dustin

Throwback said:


> Dnr don't get ticket money.



That needs to change then, maybe if they got something for doing more than nothing they would actually do something.


----------



## Sixes

Will the number of hunters on WMAs be included at some point so as to see success ratios?

Also, is there anyway for deer to be entered inaccurately, as in too many for an area? The reason I ask is, in looking at the results as of today, Allatoona WMA had the 3rd highest deer kill of all WMAs, I have a feeling those numbers are off by a long shot. I highly doubt there are 132 deer on the whole place much less a kill rate that high.


----------



## Son

I enjoy hunting, fishing and the outdoors. I don't enjoy too many regulations or extra things to do to be legal. Have voiced this before and got lots of flack, but that's how i feel about it. More regulations and hoops to jump through doesn't make illegal minded folks do any different. Personally, i don't think call in kills will ever give an accurate count. Certainly will not include predator kills, lost game or vehicle accidents. Loss of habitat is the culprit in my area of SW Ga, when it comes to reducing wildlife numbers. More farm fields and cattle pastures come each year. Would love to see a survey of each county, as to how much habitat is lost each year since the year 2000 for a start. Bet it would amaze some. My club started out in SW Ga 30 years ago with about 2000 acres, grew to about 2500 acres. Now we're down to about 1000 with cleared pastures and farms around us. We're getting squeezed out so to speak.


----------



## Mechanicaldawg

Dustin said:


> That needs to change then, maybe if they got something for doing more than nothing they would actually do something.



Yea Throwback!!! Maybe so!!!


----------



## glynr329

Sure it has been mentioned but I would like to see yearly comparison.


----------



## taylor1728

*Game Check inaccurate*

Private large landowners who employ thier own staff to process deer will always cause the game check to be inaccurate. These farms in highly desired counties such as Dougherty, Coulquitt, Brooks, Thomas, Lee, Worth, Mithcell, Baker, Macon, Morgan harvest 50 -100 if not more deer per year that do not get reported. 

The state should take this into account.


----------



## taylor1728

Impressive accessibility, good tracking on what is reported the question is how much is not being reported


----------



## transfixer

So if the state deems that tally accurate,  then they'll probably increase the doe days even more next year !    smh ,,,   instead of realizing some people voluntarily decided not to shoot does because the population is down ,,,,,,,,


----------



## C.Killmaster

taylor1728 said:


> Impressive accessibility, good tracking on what is reported the question is how much is not being reported



About 30% was unreported in 2016.


----------



## tree cutter 08

Hey charlie, do you know when all the wma data will be updated?


----------



## C.Killmaster

tree cutter 08 said:


> Hey charlie, do you know when all the wma data will be updated?



We are transitioning those data to the new WMA mapping program, so it will take some time to get it rolling.  It should be done within the next year.


----------



## Christian hughey

Big thanks to killmaster and all our buddies at dnr that make this happen every year. So much hard work goes into conservation efforts and grow'in these big bucks on public land. Nice post sir keep em comin. Just throw in it out there. A bear report would be awesome!!!


----------



## Christian hughey

Also really like the gawildlife/publicview shows all the specifics deer weight , mass, tine length and all the good stuff we want to know


----------



## Wayne D Davis

I've been trying to access the wma kills and it gives me a (Bad request,  request to long)  what's up with that?


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Very disappointing going backwards in new implementation of deer harvest results by county which is horribly miserable to use now, unfortunately.  Current reports are not reflecting the accuracy of a couple days ago.  Ease of use has only gotten worse, unfortunately.  Hope the tool can get back to improving it instead of making many things worse.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

As I just posted in other forum discussion thread related to this to provide a few more details . . . 



http://forum.gon.com/threads/dnr-game-check.929407/

Post #13:  

Unfortunately, new Georgia Harvest Reports implementation is riddled with problems & failures.

Are any Georgia DNR employees testing this tool out & approving it after experiencing satisfaction & success before releasing it to the public???

Please thoroughly test new tool changes before opening it up for public use to avoid massive embarrassment. Have the department test it out, then let the gov't state agency test it out. When new tool numerous problems are fixed & checks out successfully, then open new tool up to the public.

"Deer Harvests by County / WMA" lists most counties that are not part of Georgia's 159 counties. As said earlier in Post #1, this section is an obvious "mess".

"Game Check Harvest by County Details" lists all Georgia 159 counties with "Antlered Male = 0" and "% Antlered Male = % 0.00". Report for just one county places zeroes or 0 in all columns except "Total" and "Gun" column has a one or 1.

This morning the "Reg Bow" column was not there.

Sorry but I do not like being negative, but much attention needs to be given to Georgia Harvest Reports by management.

Good luck in the future with it.


----------



## ucfireman

I just uninstalled and reinstalled the go hunt ga app. Has a new look and new features.
The problem I'm having is when I click for "real time results" for harvest it's just sends me to log in page. After I log in, every time  why I can't stay logged in I don't know, i can got to the  harvest screen to log my harvest but CAN NOT figure out how to see real time results. 
HELP please.


----------



## Wayne D Davis

ucfireman said:


> I just uninstalled and reinstalled the go hunt ga app. Has a new look and new features.
> The problem I'm having is when I click for "real time results" for harvest it's just sends me to log in page. After I log in, every time  why I can't stay logged in I don't know, i can got to the  harvest screen to log my harvest but CAN NOT figure out how to see real time results.
> HELP please.


I was having troubles before with it now it's really messed up.... having same problem as you. Go's straight back to log screen.... real time results have vanished


----------



## big lazer

I know I'm not Mr. Computer but nothing works on the site now.  Nothing.


----------



## MaddawgJ

Same here, went to do my typical Monday morning check of how the numbers changed and neither the website nor the app allow me access to the results.


----------



## atltrafficisterrible

Yep. I cannot access it either


----------



## MaddawgJ

http://forum.gon.com/threads/new-game-check-site-gon-forum-sneak-peak.929536/

Charlie posted how to access the data and why it's gone (for now) in this thread.


----------



## mudracing101

Mine is working fine.


----------



## ProAngler

Does anyone know what the assume percent response rate is for the game check system? As in, what percent of deer harvested are not accounted for by gamecheck currently?


----------



## BULL MOOSE

I just looked a pt a few WMAs for last year. It can’t be right....Coosawatee shows no deer and other wmas are really low.


----------



## C.Killmaster

ProAngler said:


> Does anyone know what the assume percent response rate is for the game check system? As in, what percent of deer harvested are not accounted for by gamecheck currently?



Overall compliance last season was 62%, but it varies regionally and by sex of the deer.  We get this by comparing our hunter surveys against Game Check (I knew that would be your next question).


----------



## C.Killmaster

BULL MOOSE said:


> I just looked a pt a few WMAs for last year. It can’t be right....Coosawatee shows no deer and other wmas are really low.



Deer from check-in hunts don't show up in the Game Check results.  Here are the hunt summaries from sign-in and check-in hunts.

https://www1.gadnr.org/dnr/deer/public


----------



## Christian hughey

C.Killmaster said:


> Deer from check-in hunts don't show up in the Game Check results.  Here are the hunt summaries from sign-in and check-in hunts.
> 
> https://www1.gadnr.org/dnr/deer/public


Thanks for the info


----------



## Dusty Roads

Clicked my county and page died-blank!!!


----------



## Dusty Roads

Working perfect now.....good info-thank you GON/GADNR


----------



## Son

Can see where it could be a great management tool for management areas. But on private leased clubs, farms etc, can't see where it's done any good.


----------



## Powerline

Real time results don’t seem to be updating? Anyone else seeing this??


----------



## C.Killmaster

Powerline said:


> Real time results don’t seem to be updating? Anyone else seeing this??



I've got someone checking on it, we should have it back up and running soon.


----------



## C.Killmaster

Powerline said:


> Real time results don’t seem to be updating? Anyone else seeing this??


Should be fixed now.  We hit a maximum record count so they had to reconfigure it a little bit.


----------



## Powerline

C.Killmaster said:


> Should be fixed now.  We hit a maximum record count so they had to reconfigure it a little bit.


Thank you sir!


----------

